# Help with Deperdussian Type A data



## johnchanlon (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi all,

Having been interested in building a replica "something" for some time I have finally settled on a project.

I chose the *Deperdussin* for a couple of reasons, mainly because it will be small(ish) when completed and its one of the first aircraft used by the Australian Military.

I have some basic plans and pics at the moment, and I will be ordering the pack from World War I Aeroplanes Inc. for some more info, but I was wondering if anyone may have some drawings etc they could share while I wait for this to arrive?

Any pics, particularly of the Australian machines would be helpful as well.

Thanks
John.


----------



## HoHun (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi John,

>Any pics, particularly of the Australian machines would be helpful as well.

After overcoming a subtle typo in the type designation, here is a photograph of an Australian replica:

Aviation Photos: Deperdussin Type A

I also found this, though I think it's not a Type A:

Deperdussin

Regards,

Henning (HoHun)


----------



## Graeme (Dec 20, 2008)

johnchanlon said:


> Any pics, particularly of the Australian machines would be helpful as well.



Hi John. There was one hanging from the roof of the Australian War Memorial. Maybe they could be of assistance?







HoHun said:


> I also found this, though I think it's not a Type A:
> Deperdussin



Hi Henning. From that site...It looks like an uncompleted? replica of the 1912 Deperdussin 'Monocoque' Racer, but the text refers to 1913 world records...
_
"It is a copy of the model that held both the world land and seaplane records in 1913."_

...and Deperdussin's racer for that year looked very different.


----------

